# mini loaders for snow removal



## fisherthebest (Aug 29, 2009)

does anyone use mini loaders


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes lots of people use mini end loaders. Search old posts and you will find plenty of info on how well they work.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i started using JD 244 j 4 years ago and have 4 of them now. plow great in tight areas and have enough guts to make long runs. best of both world. have any questions??


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I had the Volvo L35. Like lawnkale's 244 j, they are great machines for there size. No complaints here.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

How do you feel they compare to a small machine like a 570 Case (580 without the hoe option)? The cost is about the same...Curious as we have never tried the compact loader segment. Always was curious if the have the grunt of the backhoe style machine. The 570 is 12000lbs with loaded tires and about 80 hp. We use a hyd containment plow from Horst on them with good results but the benefit of articulation in a loader has always been attractive. What do you guys thnk?


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

This past January we picked up a new caterpillar 906. Great machine, love it. We use a 10 foot pusher, works great. Very good speed. We have the optional high speed gear for traveling between jobs which is nice.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I ran a Takeuchi TW65 last winter from another business owner from my snow removal and loved it! I was very very impressed. Had a lot of power for the size of the machine!


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i sold my 570 this past winter to replace it with my 4th 244j The turning on the 244 is unmatched.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

lawnkale;806054 said:


> i sold my 570 this past winter to replace it with my 4th 244j The turning on the 244 is unmatched.


So which machine do you feel has the most pushing power? Thinking about 250+ ft pushes in 3 inches of snow accumulation. Wet an heavy of course....my concern is will the mini loader push as much? or more then the 570 case? Thanks.

Cheers Doug


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Heres what my L20's can do.

12ft expanding box, 4" of snow, 300ft push.

10ft Arctic, 4" of snow, 150ft push.

J.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Peterbilt;807983 said:


> Heres what my L20's can do.
> 
> 12ft expanding box, 4" of snow, 300ft push.
> 
> ...


hey long time no talk. how do you like your arctic? Im also thinking of leasing a machine for winter.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey ken.

I love the Arctic. I now have 4 of them. 3-10's and a new 12'.

But my homemade expanding box will clean just as good.

J.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Did you decide to start selling you design yet? Shoot me some pictures, Id like to see it.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Peterbilt;807983 said:


> Heres what my L20's can do.
> 
> 12ft expanding box, 4" of snow, 300ft push.
> 
> ...


Thanks, nice video's. Certainly answered my question. Good luck this season. Cheers.

Doug


----------

